# Hochseeangeln in Belgien



## wsvmicha (21. Juli 2004)

Moin Moin  !!!
Sitze gerade im Nachtdienst, und bekomme Fernweh.
Gibts im Raum Wuppertal/Düsseldorf Meeresangler oder solche die es werden
wollen, die Interesse haben nach Belgien zu Fahren?
Sicherlich fahren die meisten nach Holland, habe aber die besseren Erfahrungen in Belgien gemacht. Fahre dort zumeist mit kleinen Booten raus sind viel schneller 
um die 20-25 Knoten. Fahren um die 30 Meilen raus an die Wracks.
Zugelassen für 10-11 Personen. Skipper bieten auch Tagesfahrten an bis England ( auf Rochen und Hai ) ebenso Nachtangeln im Sommer auf Seezunge.
Die Preise belaufen sich für ca. 10-11 Std. p.P. auf 50,- b. 70,- Euro.
Mit der Höhepunkt der Fahrt- hinterher in die göttlichen Belgischen Pommesbuden - .
Zu Fangen dort im Sommer: Dorsch-Pollack-Wolfsbarsch-Makrele-Silberbrassen-Franzosendorsch ( grausam ) - Plattfische.


                                                Gruß Micha   Alles wird gut !!!


----------



## Chris7 (21. Juli 2004)

*AW: Hochseeangeln in Belgien*

Hi Micha,

ich bin ja neu hier im PLZ 4er-Forum... Wann hättest Du denn Lust nach Belgien zu fahren? Würde mich auch mal reizen.


----------



## wsvmicha (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: Hochseeangeln in Belgien*

Moin Moin   !!!

Hallo Chris!  Bin jetzt erst mal bis zum 16.08 in Norwegen.
Wenn zurück, melde ich mich sofort zwecks Belgien.
Lohnt sich dann ja immer noch.

                                          Gruß Micha          Alles wird gut  !!!:m


----------



## powermike1977 (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: Hochseeangeln in Belgien*

moin mich!
von wo aus fahren denn die boote raus? ich bin zwar im moment koerperlich komplett indisponiert, aber es wuerde mich mal fuer die zukunft interessieren. gruss-
mike


----------



## knollwinst (27. Juli 2004)

*AW: Hochseeangeln in Belgien*

@ Mike: Du kommst mit Du Mädchen, wer grätschen kann, kann auch Böötchen fahren

@ Micha: Wäre auf jeden fall dabei, wann würde das denn vielleicht aktuell werden? Habe allerdings bis auf zwei Kutterfahrten auf Rügen keinerlei Meereserfahrung und bräuchte dann vielleicht ein paar Tipps... gruss knollwin


----------



## wsvmicha (27. Juli 2004)

*AW: Hochseeangeln in Belgien*

Moin Moin   !!!

Wie gesagt, bin bis zum 16.8. mit Familie in Norwegen.
Das wäre dann der 21/22.8 o, 4/5.9.  ( na ja, meine Frau wird begeistert sein )
Da ich leider alle 14 Tage Wochenende Dienst habe, ergeben sich die Tage halt so. 
Ich fahre in Belgien von Oostende oder Nieuwpoort raus an die Wracks.
Ich melde mich, sofort wenn wir aus Farsund wieder im Lande sind.
Können ja dann Termine absprechen. Würde mich freuen, wenn das klappen würde.


                                           Bis dann    Gruß Micha Alles wird gut !!!:m


----------



## hoeli (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Hochseeangeln in Belgien*

@ wsvmicha

mit welchem Boot fährst du von Oostende ??

Bin öfters in Oostende und bin meistens mit der Anna 2 gefahren.


Gruesse

Hoeli


----------



## eiswerner (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Hochseeangeln in Belgien*

Hallo, das rausfahren von Ostende könnte mich auch antun ist nicht so weit zu fahren wie zur Ostsee komme ja aus Kehl und mit zwischenstop in Luxemburg mit günstigem Sprit, da siehts doch bestimmt auch gut auf Makrelen aus? Wir könnten uns ja dann absprechen was wann und wo gehen kann OK?
Gruß Eiswerner


----------

